# Hydrant in Natural Habitat



## otherprof (Oct 9, 2018)

Another one from a visit to the Nassau County Museum of Art.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 9, 2018)

It looks quite happy there.......


----------



## ceemac (Oct 10, 2018)

I expected to see a dog peeing on it.


----------



## weepete (Oct 10, 2018)

working in the water industry I've came across a few of these! Unfortunatley for me their europesn cousins are even better at hiding being mostly subterrainian


----------

